# 10% off custom fit GTO car cover (several styles/colors) @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

For a limited time, we are offering 10% off on the item below. To get your discount, you must enter the following coupon in the "Coupon code" entry box during checkout exactly as shown below:

ONETENTH

Please make sure to enter it exactly as shown above. You'll see the discount in your cart as a deduction - if you do not, stop and contact us for help.

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Custom Fit Car Cover - 04-06 GTO*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

